# trailground brilon



## obiwen (12. März 2015)

Weiß jemand wie es um den Trailground Brilon bestellt ist ? Sollte doch Anfang diesen Jahres fertig werden. Im Internet gibt's nach wie vor nur die alten Pressemitteilungen vom Spätsommer letzten Jahres.


----------



## Ute-erace (22. März 2015)

Der Trail wird erst nach Ostern eröffnet. Beim Sturm sind neulich noch etliche Bäume auf den Trail gekippt. 
Kurze Warnung für alle: entlang der Strecke steht viel Wild, also Augen offen halten und nicht nur brettern. Übrigens
soll es ein familienfreundlicher Trail sein und so muss mit ganzen Familien gerechnet werden die langsam den Trail fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (22. März 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis! Wie sind den sonst so die Streckenverhaeltnisse um Brilon?

Wir sollten vielleicht hier weiterschreiben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neuer-trail-um-brilon.722157/page-2


----------



## liquid-life-de (10. April 2015)

Hier ein paar neue Bilder und Infos: 

http://www.liquid-life.de/trailground-brilon#

Die offizielle Eröffnung ist am 18.04.2015 !


----------

